# Bones and Ears good chews ?



## Bud D (10 mo ago)

Read somewhere that Elk antlers are a softer chew bone than Deer antlers. Our V is an aggressive chewer . 

Our butcher sells smoked pigs ears and the dog loves them 

Any experience with these items ? Comments are appreciated !


----------



## NuttyBuddies510 (9 mo ago)

I’ve done deer antlers, been looking into elk as well. If you try them, please let me know how your V likes them? I also do pig ears, I buy them in bulk cause my two boys LOVE them and it’s a nice treat after a long day. The antlers most definitely last longer than the ears and I’ve had no issues with them so far other than they get kinda frustrated or bored with them after awhile. I also give mine venison prime bones from purina, though those only last about 25 minutes for my youngest who gnaws on it more than chews and devours 😂 So far frozen stuffed kongs have kept mine entertained at one time longer than any other other chew/bone I’ve given them. Hope this helps!


----------

